# desert eagle hunting



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

*have you hunted with a desert eagle?*​
no787.50%yes, successful112.50%yes, unsuccessful00.00%


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

has anybody hunted with a desert eagle? is this even the right forum for this question? if not, could a moderator please move i to the right spot?


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

noticed that someone voted that they got something with a desert eagle. just wondering what and if you have any pictures


----------

